# Blue Bolts



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Hey everyone just wanted to share and put in one forum pics of blue bolts, there one of my favorite shrimp with oebt. 
I find they can be all be so different with different shades and coverage of blue, I have 3 of them these are 
them





































I'll load more when I load pics from my camera  I welcome any keeps of them to share you pics here


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Here's a crappy pic of mine


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

looking good


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

http://img.tapatalk.com/d/12/10/29/agateva5.jpg[/IMG]









any news about the eggs?


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

camboy012406 said:


> http://img.tapatalk.com/d/12/10/29/agateva5.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sadely that's a blue rili next to him, but there's babies running around everywhere


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

ohh I thought it was a blue bolt


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

here's one of mine


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

btw guys do they grow slow compare to crs?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

very slow


----------

